
SpinalHDL: An alternative hardware description language [video] - _0ffh
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-7873-spinalhdl_an_alternative_hardware_description_language
======
aiur3la
This project looks very interesting!

And it seems they have addressed many of the issues with Chisel (of RISC-V
fame) in Spindal:
[http://spinalhdl.github.io/SpinalDoc/chisel/](http://spinalhdl.github.io/SpinalDoc/chisel/)

